
O-Ring Theory - razin
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/O-ring_theory_of_economic_development
======
gridlockd
In other words, poor countries are doomed to stay poor if their high-skilled
labor is prone to emigrate.

So, perhaps not having all these visas for tech workers is the right thing to
do, from a moral perspective?

On the other hand, so-called poor countries _could_ make themselves attractive
with low taxes and low cost of living, attracting business and ultimately
bringing back those brains.

